

What does “Don't be evil.” mean to you? - kleer001

Nothing, something? 
I thought it almost meant other things. But now I&#x27;m not sure. I&#x27;ve read through some criticisms. And what would it have been like if they&#x27;d never used that phrase?
======
techdog
It's a bullshit corporate slogan that means nothing. $0.02

~~~
kleer001
Well, having a bullshit corporate slogan is par for the course for a
muiltinational, right?

I guess if they're not legally enforceable any slogan or advertizement is
crap.

I would consider that there's plenty of people susceptible to bullshit.

